# NZXT Vulcan: enthusiast micro-ATX case



## qubit (May 10, 2010)

It's a pretty nice modern-looking case, it's specifically made to take the largest graphics cards and allows for water cooling.

I wouldn't mind having one of these.

ExtremeTech review


----------



## francis511 (May 10, 2010)

Nice-looking case


----------



## Phxprovost (May 10, 2010)

like the face of the case, would have to get a new side panel though


----------



## Kreij (May 10, 2010)

Seems to me that a lot of the newer cases are being designed with harder edges and a more "Transformers" or "rugged" look.
I'm not sure I am really crazy about that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

looks really nice imo, and being a NZXT case = low pricing

and that side mesh could be replaced by some acryllic very fast


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

I am loving the looks on that and the design in general.

Very, very nice.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 10, 2010)

The design has straight cut edges and flat faces.

I like the case it looks cool, it would need a really quiet set up though because other cases at least dampen the sound a tad this has loads of holes for airflow.

I can see where they are going with the mesh side panel but idk if its for everyone.


----------



## Kreij (May 10, 2010)

It looks like I'm in the minority about the case looks.
I must be getting old ... wait ... I am old.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 10, 2010)

Nice case! and a good price tag.



Kreij said:


> It looks like I'm in the minority about the case looks.
> I must be getting old ... wait ... I am old.



 Thats classic.


----------



## majestic12 (May 10, 2010)

It looks pretty good on the outside and the inside is awesome for a uATX case.  I'd still prefer a mini Tempest though -now that would be sweet and I'd buy it with no hesitation.


----------

